# tegus together?



## kpelzer (May 6, 2009)

hi, today i just bought a red tegu male 2.5 years old 3ft and have him living with my male arg tegu1.5 years old 3 ft. the red is bigger in mass and has huge jowls while my black is just starting to devolp his jowls. i interduced them in a neutral territory(my family room floor) and after no problems put them in the cage together. my red keeps making his jowls pulsate. is this a sigh i should seperate them... and what are some agressive signs i should be looking for. they are under close supervison.


----------



## TehPenguin (May 6, 2009)

It is very bad to have them together period. They can and probably will attack each other.


----------



## omgtaylorg (May 6, 2009)

As always, I wouldnt ever suggest housing tegus together period UNLESS its for breeding purposes only, then id remove them...Id only house when younger and not sexually mature. Other than that I wouldnt. Simply because one day they can be fine, the next day one can be dead due to food agression or territorial disputes. One of the members on this actual forum experienced his two tegus fight to the death and found it dead when he got home. Just my opinion.


----------



## jor71 (May 6, 2009)

I agree, do not house them together, especially two males.


----------



## Aranha (Jun 9, 2009)

Hmm i used to have my b/w tegu with his brother (real brother) for 3 months both male and they came along great. I Dont see the issue if they come along?


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 9, 2009)

The only time a mature tame male tegu would even be close to aggressive is during breeding even then ive heard that mles most of the time are very layed back.With the same circumstances( being mature)they are aggressive once they have a have a nest and/or have eggs to guard and will be very defensive all the way to hibenation. Other than that as long as the enclosure is large enough to house both and has enough "resources" to go around should be fine.


----------



## kpelzer (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah I introduced them to each other every day for like 2 weeks in my family room while wearing heavy duty gloves and they just never got a long so i housed them separately. they just constantly tried to get around back and on top of each other and would try to bite each other in the back of the neck. lol


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 9, 2009)

Kpelzer,

How big was the enclosure you were trying to keep them in?

A big enough cage could make all the difference in the world... which may be why there aare significantly different experineces being referenced...

Doesn't Bobby keep multiple Tegus in his large enclosures?


----------



## TehPenguin (Jun 9, 2009)

> Doesn't Bobby keep multiple Tegus in his large enclosures?



Yes, but they are Varnyard tegus, that's the difference!


----------



## kpelzer (Jun 9, 2009)

they cant even get a long in a huge room so i don't think there's any way any size enclosure is going to work. when i put them in the room together they just look for each other and go after each other. lol


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 9, 2009)

you probably should keep them in seperate enclosures and every day for a little longer each day i would carefuly introduce them from a distance and make it a slow process if you know what i mean. It takes time and consistency.


----------



## Bentley83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have my tegus together and let me tell you, they are in LOVE, they sleep together and cuddle and its the cutest thing to see.

Chris


----------



## kpelzer (Jun 10, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUfPYpzoVDI" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUfPYpzoVDI</a><!-- m -->

here are my 2 gu's. i just don't ever see them getting a long. also the black one often tries to climb on top of the red one and also tries to bite him quit often, its like when they're in the room they're the only things there, no exploring or anything. just following and trying to attack one another.


----------



## latshki (Jun 21, 2009)

where does he try to bite him as it almost seems that they are trying to copulate


----------

